# Nominee for Ambassador to the United Mexican States



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Seems like a decent guy. Native language is Spanish.. 

President Biden Announces His Intent to Nominate Nine More Individuals to Serve as Ambassadors | The White House

Ken Salazar - Wikipedia


----------

